# 109 and P47 Chase



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Thunder Over Michigan 2005

DB601 =


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow great footage cheezz!


----------



## R988 (Feb 26, 2006)

very nice 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Good stuff Cheezz!


----------

